# Rotala nanjenshan Mayaca sellowiana



## freshreef

heres a pics of my r. nanjean


















and aquascape at my friends tank with the same plant


----------



## biker

This plant or similar one has been identified by our botanists as R.walichii because they don’t see any differences in their flowering structures.
I believe that it has many similar relatives distributed throughout the area of southeast Asia eventhough small changings such as the leaves’ color or shape could be found on some specimens collected from different places.
The name of Nanjean is meaning that it comes from the Lake Nanjean in the south Taiwan, which needs to be confirmed by your botanists, because I was told by my friend that in Thailand there is a similar species with greenish leaves compared to the plant.


----------



## freshreef

very interseting what u r saying BIKER... 
what do u mean by "our botanists"?

P.S are u realy a biker? what u r riding? im also a biker :wink:


----------



## Xema

Hi Biker and Mor b,

What is your opinions about my supussed rotala "nanjesan"?. It arrived to me into a wallichi pot, like a littles green stem between the red of the wallichi.

Rotala or Mayaca?


----------



## Per

Xema said:


> Rotala or Mayaca?


Looks like _Mayaca fluviatilis_ ...


----------



## biker

mor b said:


> very interseting what u r saying BIKER...
> what do u mean by "our botanists"?
> 
> P.S are u realy a biker? what u r riding? im also a biker :wink:


Sorry, what I really mean is that the species with leaves arranged in whorls found in the Lake of Nanjean in the south Taiwan is actually identified by some of our aquatic botanists as R.wallichii, which is in need of further confirmation made by your botanists because our experts lay emphasis on the flowering structures while classifying the specimen. Nevertheless, if the name of Nanjean is accepted by the world's botanists, then I believe that it is becoming a new independent species from R.wallichii, and that is a good news to me.

P.S. No, I am not a biker, but a Quaker. The name of Biker comes from a fat and ugly warrior of the PC game "Quake 3 Arena".


----------



## freshreef

:lol: .... understood ....


----------



## Svennovitch

Xema,

It could be Lagarosiphon madagascariensis as well.


----------



## Edward

Xmas season decorated Nanje









and one happy Nanje


----------



## freshreef

[smilie=t:


----------



## jerime

great pics Edward...


----------

